# YSL Parisienne



## IanNoel (Jun 6, 2010)

Has any of you used it? I'd like to hear about it, and also about how long it lasts on your skin.


----------



## user79 (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't like the smell at all, but that's pretty subjective I guess. Reminded me of an old lady.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

I *love* it.  It lasted about 6 hours on my skin.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i like it enough to buy it, but it's something i'd only wear every now and then.


----------

